# Courteney Cox „Ich liebe David wirklich sehr“



## Mandalorianer (12 Apr. 2011)

*Courteney Cox „Ich liebe David wirklich sehr“​*

12. April


*Trotz Trennung im Oktober: Schauspielerin Courteney Cox kommt einfach nicht los von ihrem Noch-Ehemann David Arquette. Im Interview verriet sie jetzt: „Ich liebe ihn wirklich sehr.“ 

​*

Liebeswirren bei Schauspielerin Courteney Cox: Im vergangenen Oktober trennte sich die 46-Jährige von ihrem Mann David Arquette (39), mit dem sie die gemeinsame Tochter Coco (6) hat. Nach elf Jahren Eheleben zog Courteney einen Schlussstrich unter die Beziehung. Die Alkoholprobleme ihres Mannes wurden der dunkelhaarigen Schönheit irgendwann einfach zu viel.

Und nach dem Liebes-Aus wurde schnell viel gemunkelt. Liebt sie bereits einen anderen? Denn zusammen mit Schauspielkollege Josh Hopkins (41) und ihrer Tochter verbrachte Courtney Ende März einige Tage in der Karibik auf St. Barth. Beim Planschen ging das Trio so innig und vertraut miteinander um, dass man eine neue Liebe hätte vermuten können.

Doch nur wenige Tage später war Courteney wieder mit ihrem Noch-Ehemann unterwegs. Zusammen mit Coco machten die drei einen Ausflug ins Disney World. David Arquette twitterte anschließend ein harmonisches Familienbild aus dem Vergnügungspark. Gemeinsam posierte die kleine Familie für den Schnappschuss, auf dem David den Arm um Courteneys Hüfte legt und Klein-Coco ganz fest die Hand ihres Papas drückt. Alle drei strahlen bis über beide Ohren und wirken sehr harmonisch. War das das lang ersehnte Liebescomeback?

Abwarten! Aktuell trägt Courteney nämlich keinen Ehering. Doch auf David angesprochen, findet sie nur warme Worte. „Ich weiß nicht, was zwischen mir und David noch passieren wird, aber wir werden auf ewig eine spezielle Verbindung haben. Ich liebe ihn wirklich sehr“, gestand die 46-Jährige im Interview mit der Tageszeitung „Daily Mail“. „Niemand denkt schon bei der Hochzeit an Scheidung. Da glaubst du, dass es ein Bund für die Ewigkeit ist. Wir werden also sehen.“

Das Wohlergehen der gemeinsamen Tochter sei für beide Elternteile das A und O, sagte der TV-Serienstar („Friends“, „Cougar Town“). Das verbindet – auch weiterhin. „Auf Coco gut aufpassen, das ist im Moment das Allerwichtigste“, fügte Courteney an. Vielleicht schafft es die Kleine ja tatsächlich, ihre Eltern wieder zusammenzubringen ... 



*Gruss Gollum*


----------

